#  Krankheiten >   trotz viel trinken wenig urin >

## sony

hallo 
ich komm auch wieder mal mit einer frage und hoffe, dass sie mir diesmal beantwortet wird. 
seit etwa einem monat muss ich sehr wenig wasser lösen. ich habe zwar drang aber es kommt nur wenig urin. 
das obwohl ich mind. 1 1/2 liter pro tag trinke. 
blasenentzündung ist es nicht, auch hat mein Doc einen ultraschall von meiner blase gemacht. also kein restharn. 
ich bin euch dankbar für eure antworten. 
gruss sony

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du den mal einen Urinstatus erhoben?
Das heißt messen wieviel trinke ich und wieviel kommt wieder raus? 
Es geht natürlich ein Teil der Flüssigkeit durch schwitzen verloren oder wird mit den Stuhlgang ausgeschieden.. 
Vll sollstet du einfach mehr trinken! 
Trinke mal 2 1/2 ltr pro Tag
Mit 1 1/2 ltr käme ich nicht klar  :Smiley:

----------


## oldlady

Pastientenschubser hat recht. 
Sie sollten - ehe Sie die Trinkmenge erhöhen - über 24 Stunden (z.B. von 7 bis 7 Uhr) *exakt* messen, wieviel Sie trinken und wieviel Sie ausscheiden (aufschreiben!).
Das heißt: am ersten Tag den Morgen-Urin (als Nacht-Urin) verwerfen, dann mit der Messung beginnen und am nächsten Tag den ersten Morgen-Urin noch mitzählen. 
Sie werden bei normaler Nierenfunktion +/- 75 % der aufgenommenen Flüssigkeitsmenge ausscheiden, da - wie oben geschrieben - der Körper Flüssigkeit auch über andere Organe (Haut, Darm) ausscheidet. 
Kontrollieren Sie auch Ihr Gewicht, ob Sie unerklärlicherweise stark zunehmen, sowie den Zustand Ihrer Beine, ob diese angeschwollen sind und man Dellen eindrücken kann. Achten Sie darauf, ob Ihr Stuhl fest oder flüssig ist. 
Wenn Sie möchten, sollten Sie danach vielleicht noch einmal hierher ins Forum kommen, damit die Ergebnisse und - sofern nötig - das weitere Verfahren diskutiert werden können.
Ist aber die ausgeschiedene Urin-Menge sehr viel niedriger als die aufgenommene Flüssigkeits-Menge, suchen Sie mit den Ergebnissen am besten gleich noch einmal Ihren Hausarzt auf. 
Viel Erfolg  :s_thumbup:  !

----------


## dreamchaser

Bei einer Trinkmenge von 1,5 Litern pro Tag werden ca. 700-1000 ml Urin über die harnableitenden Wege ausgeschieden. Etwa 500 ml gehen über die Haut verloren, etwa 100 ml über den Stuhl.
Bei einem Blasenfüllungsvolumen von bis zu 500 ml je nach Konstitution reichen 2-3 Miktionen pro Tag aus, um die getrunkene Menge auszuscheiden. Restharn wurde ja ausgeschieden. 
Bei einem häufigen Harndrang liegen sehr häufig Reizungen der Blasenschleimhaut vor, meistens bei Blasenentzündungen. Ggf. wäre eine Urologische Vorstellung sinnvoll.

----------


## oldlady

Häufiges Urinieren = Pollakisurie ( Ursachen auch: imperativer Harndrang = over active bladder OAB) liegt bei Ihnen ja nicht vor -, ebenso wenig eine Blasenentzündung (Cystitis). Das schreiben Sie selbst, und das beruhigt schon einmal in Bezug auf die *Harnblase.* 
Aber die Überprüfung von Flüssigkeits-Ein- und -Ausfuhr ist notwendig, um die Funktion der *Nieren* zu kontrollieren.

----------


## sony

danke für eure antworten 
ich habe heute begonnen, abzumessen und aufzuschreiben.  
gruss sony

----------


## oldlady

Na, dann bis morgen  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sony

so, es ist vollbracht.  :ta_clap:  1,85 lt. rein und 1.6 lt. raus. was will ich noch mehr. 
vermutlich hat mir die ms einen streich gespielt und ich spüre nicht mehr so richtig, wie es rausfliesst. :angry_10:  
gruss sony

----------


## oldlady

Glückwunsch  :ta_clap:  
Man sieht: bei "patientenfragen.net" können ein paar Tipps auch richtige Beruhigungspillen sein.  :s_thumbup:

----------

